# Taking in a 3wk old bottle ram



## Coolbreeze89 (May 8, 2020)

I have 3 barbado ewes, now 4.5 months old and former bottle babies.  I’ll be taking in a 3 week old dorper/Katahdin ram ... because I’m a sucker for baby animals! While I used powdered formula without issue with the ewes, he’s been on a milk/buttermilk mix that I’ll continue. Couple questions:
1. I’ll monitor, of course, but is it possible to let him live immediately with my mixed herd of goats (no bucks, ages from 1 month to adult does and a couple three month old wethers) and the 3 ewes.
2. Age to wean? I’ve read everything from 3 to 12 weeks. I weaned the ewes at about 8 weeks. 
3. Banding: in goats, I know it’s important to wait as long after 8 weeks as possible. Is there the same concern for urethral development in ram lambs? I’ve read about the need to monitor how fast the testicles are growing, as size may prevent banding if I wait too long, but I don’t want to set the little guy up for calculi.  I have AC in the pelleted goat/sheep feed that they get and feed alfalfa hay (in addition to their free grazing on undeveloped pasture). 

He will be a pet. No freezer camp unless his behavior would mandate it. I’ve read extensively about the need to make my dominance clear with the ram (even though I will wether him), so I will do my best to teach him polite behavior.

Thanks!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (May 9, 2020)

Oh goodness, he’s even cuter than I had hoped.  @Baymule , I hope he’s as nice as Ringo...
How quickly I have come to love sheep....


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2020)

By 2 months old he is fertile and can breed. He is a cutie! Love the spots. Watch his testicles for size, I’d band before 2 months. I usually cut mine at a month of less, but they go to slaughter.


----------

